# CD Release



## Lyxen (Jan 26, 2009)

Hy,
I put out a .zip pak of 15 trx and viraled it.. 
My take on mewsik is to make a lot of trax and send them out for free, that way you get noticed through a trak or 2 that someone enjoys and sends out to someone else.. It's really to free the mewsik and to get a lot of individuals on ipods rather than commercial,,,, my mewsik is thrash/jungle/electro

here are the reviews!!!
RAWk Z3r0
The CD was alright, some songs were actually a lot of fun to listen to...

Aiden Raccoon
Well I for one LOVED the cheedee.

Robert Elkins
Well it's no Chinese Democracy.

baar_bear
I gave it a sample.  It's good.

I viraled it a few days ago with 21 hits!!! Thanks furrs

If you need a copy here is the link
.zip pak/ CD

It makes your car stand out of the crowd.

please skip this thread


----------

